# I found a Unicorn and took it home today



## stillhunter (Aug 7, 2019)

20 yr. old, 5.7, About all options,4x4.Z71,HD trailer pkg.leather,locking 3.73 rear, etc.etc.etc.




pulled the carpet off so it did'nt get rained on and found this..............






2 hrs from my home, it made 18.1mpg driving it home across some hilly country and I'm sure it can do better w some tuning.


----------



## Del_ (Aug 7, 2019)

Looks to be in great shape!


----------



## grizz55chev (Aug 7, 2019)

stillhunter said:


> View attachment 751909
> 
> View attachment 751910
> 
> ...


Cream puff. 97?


----------



## stillhunter (Aug 7, 2019)

grizz55chev said:


> Cream puff. 97?



99


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 8, 2019)

I have a 91 F-Super Duty 7.3L, frame looks nearly like it did off the assembly line.
Has around 50k miles on it.

Picked up a 97 with 58k on it. Just got the dump hoist done on it yesterday. Dump hoist cost ~5k... nearly 2x what I paid for the truck.
Wanted to DIY, but needed the truck NOW and have way too much other stuff to do too.

Found another yesterday, bad engine, somehow threw rod at 120k mile, but has 6 almost new tires and nice 12ft bed, $1500.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Aug 19, 2019)

Lucky. I'm dealing with punched through cab mounts and shot leaf springs and rotted this and broken that on my 96. I could just puke.


----------



## avason (Aug 19, 2019)

Great Score!!!


----------



## stillhunter (Aug 20, 2019)

stillhunter said:


> 99



correction, the owners manual says 1999, but the door tag says 6/98, and it has rear drum brakes, 99 has rear disc brakes.


----------



## mogulmasher (Aug 25, 2019)

That's a '99 still. That year was a split model year the new body style Silverado came out also in '99. It had rear disc brakes, but to my knowledge the old c/k platform never had them. The 2500 and 3500 were carried in that body style through '00.


----------



## esshup (Aug 26, 2019)

I could very well be wrong, but was it repainted? Reason for asking is there are no side badges on it. It looks to be in great shape, good deal even if it was repainted.


----------



## stillhunter (Aug 29, 2019)

esshup said:


> I could very well be wrong, but was it repainted? Reason for asking is there are no side badges on it. It looks to be in great shape, good deal even if it was repainted.



I don't know but the window sticker says "medium charcoal gray metallic" I put new calipers,rotors,hoses, pads on the front and a new master cylinder. I pulled a drum and it looked like the rear brakes are original and were never adjusted, the shoes were not worn much @ all. The adjuster on the one I pulled turned easily so I put the drum/wheel back and adjusted them, letting it roll down our street and braking a few times. About the 4th time the rear tires chirped and the drums were warm after a short ride, stopping a few/5 times.
I need to replace the leaking oil pan and valve cover gaskets and I'm also going to upgrade to the new style fuel injectors soon.


----------



## stillhunter (Sep 9, 2019)

I cleaned the throttle body, it was a bit sticky when I twisted the butterfly by hand, it was actually cleaner than I thought it may be when I pulled it off.Now it idles a bit more than before and I can drive 45 on flat roads w no peddle at all and the peddle is not as heavy as before the cleaning.


----------



## stillhunter (Sep 18, 2019)

Went to lqk and picked up a used bedliner and tailgate liner today. I was stoked that I got both for $35! new was over $200 from what I could find w/o the tailgate liner.




was pretty dirty but cleaned up nice.


----------



## SS396driver (Dec 10, 2019)

Very nice truck. It amazing how many nice trucks are out there. I picked up a 77 suburban that's like new a few months ago


----------



## SS396driver (Dec 12, 2019)

SS396driver said:


> Very nice truck. It amazing how many nice trucks are out there. I picked up a 77 suburban that's like new a few months ago


Fiquired a picture is worth a thousand words. All original .


----------



## stillhunter (Dec 12, 2019)

SS396driver said:


> Fiquired a picture is worth a thousand words. All original . View attachment 779618




looks like it would win a trophy at a car show, must have been garaged and treated well.


----------



## SS396driver (Dec 17, 2019)

stillhunter said:


> looks like it would win a trophy at a car show, must have been garaged and treated well.


Its won several trophies even though I put do not judge on the windshield placard.


----------



## stillhunter (Dec 17, 2019)

SS396driver said:


> Its won several trophies even though I put do not judge on the windshield placard.



I worked land surveying 3 summers when I was in high school in '82/4. 3 of us riding in a burb of that vintage. It was a 2wd, straight 6, w the 3 on the tree and loaded up w a heavy custom plywood cabinet to hold all the surveying gear,hubs,stakes,iron pipes, etc.etc.It would get stuck on grass w dew on it, any amount of mud on a work site and the skinny, rear mud tires would be spinning back and forth as whoever was driving it was smashing the clutch/gas and stirring the column shifter back and forth to get it unstuck. Many times we had to call one of the other 3 trucks in the company on a CB or someones phone to come pull us out w their newer 4wd burbs. That old truck had about 200k on it back then and it just ran and ran for many more years w regular maintenance and repairs.


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Dec 17, 2019)

stillhunter said:


> correction, the owners manual says 1999, but the door tag says 6/98, and it has rear drum brakes, 99 has rear disc brakes.


Chevys from that era were well-made. I love S-10’s. They’re tough, too.


----------



## stillhunter (Jan 14, 2020)

Big Red Oaks 4 me said:


> Chevys from that era were well-made. I love S-10’s. They’re tough, too.




Ive got one of those too.V6 vortec ls w 216k....


----------



## stillhunter (Mar 7, 2020)

replaced the swaybar links and bushings yesterday,it was a PIA.The lower links are inserted into the tubular lower A arms and when set the bolts don't line up w the access hole in the bottom of the arms. After removing the frame bushings I was able to rack the bar left and right to get a socket on the nuts.The holes are just large enough to fit the flange washers under the bottom bushings. I jammed the nut in a 14mm deep socket and carefully stacked the washer on top of the nut stuck halfway into the socket. After 3 tries and dropping the washer I got the nut and washer on the bolt.I could not get the other side started until I taped the washer to the socket and centered it over the nut.
I can't believe the difference in the steering now.The original links were rusty and the bushings were dry rotted but I had tightened them a few months ago. Apparently they were shifting in turns and the truck was darting going into sharp right turns @ 40ish mph. Test drive and there was no darting.


----------



## stillhunter (Sep 23, 2020)

New, dealer take off wheels and tires for $600 today!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm surprised a 90s truck isn't rusty!

In many places, you're lucky to get 10-15 years out of a vehicle before it's rusty.


----------



## stillhunter (Sep 24, 2020)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> I'm surprised a 90s truck isn't rusty!
> 
> In many places, you're lucky to get 10-15 years out of a vehicle before it's rusty.



surface rust on the chassis, the body was zinc coated from the factory.


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 24, 2020)

My Unicorn,
New to me a month ago 2007.5 3500 duramax Z71 with 30k US miles on it.


----------



## stillhunter (Sep 24, 2020)

bigbadbob said:


> My Unicorn,
> New to me a month ago 2007.5 3500 duramax Z71 with 30k US miles on it.View attachment 857212


Is that Idaho?


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 24, 2020)

stillhunter said:


> Is that Idaho?


No a place called Spences Bridge B.C.
Google it.


----------



## Joel D'Angelo (Oct 3, 2020)

Sweet trucks. No pic but I had a 79 F-150 when I was a teenager. Paid $700 bucks for it. They go for like 5K nowadays.


----------



## capetrees (Oct 4, 2020)

And here I am with a 2008 Ford in pieces in the garage replacing the bed rails.


----------



## SS396driver (Nov 11, 2020)

This is my daily driver until it snows . The two tone 72. All original no rust


----------

